
The inescapable weight of my $100,000 student debt - paulpauper
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/aug/21/the-inescapable-weight-of-my-100000-student-debt?CMP=
======
elmerfud
"My debt was the result, in equal measure, of a chain of rotten luck and a
system that is an abject failure by design."

Personal choice played no part in being $100,000 in student debt?

